# Help! I only want to buy waders once!



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I baught a pair of cabellas neopreans 8 years ago and they just started leaking. Im pretty hard on em use em duck hunting, fishing and trapping. Think i got em for less then a hundred bucks out of the bargain cave. Cousin had a pair of ranger neopreans that are 8 years old and still dont leak. He has been through two pairs of breathables in less then a year. For spring steelies, fall trapping and duck hunting i think neopreans are the way to go. I always get a kick watchin the guys in there fancy high dollar sims and orvis breathables on freezing there asses off and my causin standin there in a pair of rangers he spent 80 bucks on 8 years ago his high and dry.


----------



## liberator (Feb 7, 2015)

Simms g4pros. Well worth it


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

on how to look at this. My current plan is to buy around $100 a pair of breathable waders when the old ones are not repairable by me. I can get 4 pair for the price of Simms and I don't cuss myself out too much when I punch a hole in them.
I do like nice things but sometimes I wonder to myself if I really like the performance or could it be that I have laid down so much money on them I tell myself they are great. My pair of Simms did not last long but I was second owner and that sharp stick I tripped onto also ripped my jeans and my skin. Many a fine word was spoken on the way back to my truck, wet leg and all.:rant:


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

I've had cheap field and streams and they developed leaks in the seams. I went and bought a pair of the simms headwaters ($200) new on eBay and love the way they fit. So far very pleased... Simms has a lifetime warranty


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

My buddy wears cabelas waiders and will tell you they are garbage. The only reason he wears them is bacause his in laws live in saginaw and he can just swap pairs out at cabelas. The seams always leak both in the neoprene and breathables.The last six months or so then start leaking.But all depends on how much you use them.We wear them prolly 200 days a year. I bought a pair of redingtons a year or so ago and the only problem i had is when i ripped a whole in em on thr oar lock when getting outta the boat patched em up no other problems.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the great info everyone. I borrowed some waders yesterday (great pal Country Joe) and have a good rash:sad:. I think I want a well fitting pair that's made for comfort. Currently, I like the price of LL Bean but I am not comfortable with guessing sizes and the nearest store is quite a drive. So, I think I will shell out some extra clams and get Simms, possible Orvis or Patagonia. 

At this time I would like solicit some more advise.:help: Any suggestions on where to buy? Helpful sales staff that will get me fitted properly is a plus in my mind.

Thanks MS community.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought Simms. Tried em on at Cabelas and was able to snag some from sierra trading post and got a great buy.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I pulled the trigger on some Redington Sonic-Pro waders today. Because of all your inputs and some of my own research I feel good about my purchase. I do not expect them to last a lifetime. I do expect with care and maintenance that they will last quite a while though.

Thanks guys.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

J, Glad you found some that will work well for you. If taken care of they should last you several years, which is all you can ask for.

D


----------



## eggsuckingleech (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought a pair of Orvis Sonics a couple years back. Couldn't be happier. Read an article that tested and compared the top brands of breathable waders. Orvis was best value with the best warranty. Think I paid 250.00. Simms I compared them to were all over 400.00. Comfortable and no leaks after 2 years of 10+ wearings a season. If I ever have any problems, Orvis has a great warranty program. My brother bought a pair of Reddingtons, over 200.00, leaked second time out. Returned them and the second pair is leaking after about 6 times out...


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I used mine 6 times now and no problems. They have been fully tested to the armbits almost. and 3 of those trip were in rough stuff. The welds are working out of the box so far.


----------



## jkloess (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll second the Orivs silver sonic convertibles and their warranty program. Wore them into the ground after two heavy-use seasons climbing around log jams and through thick brush, ended up splitting the middle leg seam. Called up Orvis to give them a heads up and get a return for repair number thinking i would have to shell out $50-60 for repairs. 2 weeks later a brand new set showed up at my door like xmas, no questions asked.


----------

